# About the Geneva Bible...



## jd.morrison (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey does anyone know of, and perhaps where to find a copy of the Geneva Bible? Or a "Modern" or "New" Geneva Bible?

Also what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## JM (Feb 20, 2008)

1599 Geneva Bible Restoration Project


----------



## Grymir (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, The 1599 Geneva Bible from Tolle Lege Press is great!!! They updated the spelling and font, but kept the original words. And the reformers notes are refreshing when compaired to the study bible stuff of today. Totally reformed!! It's a peice of history too. I'm torn between it and my KJV!!

I'd Been wanting one, and my wife got me one for Christmas. I love Her!!!


----------



## Quickened (Feb 20, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yes, The 1599 Geneva Bible from Tolle Lege Press is great!!! They updated the spelling and font, but kept the original words. And the reformers notes are refreshing when compaired to the study bible stuff of today. Totally reformed!! It's a peice of history too. I'm torn between it and my KJV!!
> 
> I'd Been wanting one, and my wife got me one for Christmas. I love Her!!!



It seems your wife blessed you with a great gift indeed brother


----------



## GTMOPC (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm torn between my 1599 Geneva (Tolle Lege) and my AV. I ussually carry a copy of the AV whenI'm reading to others or in church, just because it keeps a consistant standard, in my opinion. But I use my Geneva a lot ESPECIALLY the Notes.....I love them!

I think the Tolle Lege version is top notch. there are still a few errors in the 3rd ed. but I wouldn't trade it. Most of the errors are in the notes if I remember right, which is not bad, also I rarely come accross one I recognize so it's not much of a problem to me.


----------



## MW (Feb 20, 2008)

No tearing on my part. The AV was an improvement on the Geneva, so there's no going back. The Geneva only holds out historical interest. Further, historians relate that the English printed editions of the Geneva underwent some changes by the licensed printer. One would need to know what those changes were per edition.


----------



## SueS (Feb 21, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> Hey does anyone know of, and perhaps where to find a copy of the Geneva Bible? Or a "Modern" or "New" Geneva Bible?
> 
> Also what are your thoughts on it?





I'm getting ready to order one from Tolle Lege in the next day or two.

So you're from Zelie - I have relatives in Evans City!


----------



## jd.morrison (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats awesome! I attend and serve at Park United next to the lions head fountian. And double awesome for the purchase. I got to save my pennys first.


----------



## SueS (Feb 21, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> Thats awesome! I attend and serve at Park United next to the lions head fountian. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LOL!!! I had totally forgotten about the lion's head fountain - that's been there forever!!!


----------



## David_A_Reed (Feb 21, 2008)

GMcClain20 said:


> I'm torn between my 1599 Geneva (Tolle Lege) and my AV. I ussually carry a copy of the AV whenI'm reading to others or in church, just because it keeps a consistant standard, in my opinion. But I use my Geneva a lot ESPECIALLY the Notes.....I love them!
> 
> I think the Tolle Lege version is top notch. there are still a few errors in the 3rd ed. but I wouldn't trade it. Most of the errors are in the notes if I remember right, which is not bad, also I rarely come accross one I recognize so it's not much of a problem to me.


I recently purchased a 1560 Geneva Bible facsimile edition -- digitally enlarged 25% so the original notes will be more readable. My wife and I are just finishing Revelation in our after-dinner Bible reading, and will begin again in this new treasure. But it's too big and heavy to carry around.


----------

